# new rb's



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I just got my new rb's and they seem a little weak i dunno if the temp is to high. right now its at 82 should i keep it there or shoudl i lower it or are my baby rb's in trouble???????









:rock:

everyone pray for them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

78-82 is a fair temp for your RBs. They will be more active at 82 vs. 78, but there should not be too much of a risk for you other than cannabilism


----------

